# How often could you safely flat iron your hair?



## Sarahh. (Oct 3, 2008)

How often can you flat iron your hair without causing too much damage (breakage, splitting)?


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it depends on your hair. Some can take it, some can't. I use to flat iron about once or twice a week. I retained no length because my hair was always being manipulated (and this is with air-drying). I also had split ends and thin hair. When I combed my hair, broken pieces would be all over my floor and counters. I flat iron about once a month or once every two months now; I usually wash n go. No split ends, very little breakage, and my hair is thicker


----------



## chebaby (Oct 3, 2008)

i can do it once a week as long as i deep condition my hair like im supposed to.


----------



## oldcrayons (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm too scared or too lazy so I'm not sure what are my limits. I do know that too often during the week is damaging. Maybe a couple times a month?


----------



## shtow (Oct 4, 2008)

once a week for me. as long as I DC everytime and use a heat protector im good to go. Oil moisturizers help during the week. oh yeah, I only apply the heat protector ONCE. I found that when I apply it twice,my hair is drier and breaks more. There is no need to apply it more than once in one styling session. Its cones, boo, they are not going to evaporate in two hours. lol


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Oct 4, 2008)

I could safely flat iron my hair every two weeks, but I only do it once a month at the most.


----------



## NOLA2NY (Oct 4, 2008)

I flatiron every fortnight!  

OP let me find out you are the the* LHCF resident Shakespearean scholar*! *Fortnight*, lol!


----------



## clever (Oct 4, 2008)

For me,once a week as long as I use a great DC and use a heat spray.


----------



## DarkHair (Oct 4, 2008)

I do it fortnightly. I alternate with rollersetting.


----------



## seashell (Oct 4, 2008)

I sometimes flatiron once a week
After a deep condition
And I use a heat protectant


----------



## envybeauty (Oct 4, 2008)

a lady i know (and admire for her overall style -- def an "it" girl) says she does her own hair and flat irons once a week. she could do with a trim to even her hair out (it is VERY uneven in the back) but otherwise it looks great. 

i don't think she is a niko's cousin and i ain't about to ask either


----------



## mango387 (Oct 4, 2008)

I would say every week or every fortnight.
(LHCF ROCKS!)


----------



## Quty_Bug (Oct 5, 2008)

I flat iron once a week, usually Friday nights or Sat. mornings.


----------



## loveable37 (Oct 5, 2008)

The month i get my relaxer retouch {no heat}enjoy my relaxer,
The next month FLAT IRON once ,
month 3{ flat iron twice} specially day of the month.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Oct 5, 2008)

Gosh I feel so guilty.  I do it all over Sunday mornings for church (because I wash it Saturday nights) but during the week, I touch up areas that are bent or dented from sleeping.  I do the bonnet or scarf at night but still.

My hair is short so wearing it flat makes it look "undone" and it's too short to roll or pin curl without it looking bushy.  My stylist keeps telling me, "If you keep ironing your hair like you are, you're never going to get the length and health we talked about."  She's right but what to I do go around looking a hot mess?

I do deep condition each time and keep the setting of the iron on 1.  Anything lower is "off".

Her solution is to wrap and go but again, my hair looks undone.  What to do?


----------



## hopeful (Oct 5, 2008)

What's a fortnight?


----------



## JessCNU (Oct 5, 2008)

hopeful said:


> What's a fortnight?



  I believe it's every two weeks


----------



## soulie (Oct 5, 2008)

I guess I'm a member of Team Bonelax; I haven't flatironed my hair since June (before I relaxed) and when I wash and air dry or roller set it is as straight as if I had flatironed.  So for me - I guess the answer is NEVER need it.  I'm a little more than halfway through a 22 week stretch and my NG lays down very nicely.


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Oct 5, 2008)

When I started on my hair journey I followed the traditional Cathy Howse method of washing/dc-ing 2x a week then airdry/flatiron.  Worked very well for me, my hair was really healthy, and retained length.

Along the way I've tried many things because I fell under the thought pattern that heat is an evil evil thing...  

I've done rollersetting...
I get broken hairs when the rollers come down no matter what....  Even when I comb/fingercomb curls out.

I tried the good ole wash and go....
Splits

So I realize for me the only way to tame my hair is by a very good long DC, airdry/flat iron.  I'm going to go back to this method and see what happens.  I'm 5 weeks post.  Rollersetting leaves my roots nap-packed....  So I have to use direct heat on them anyways.    I just washed/DC - heavy protein followed by Megasilk w/ heat/air dried/flat ironed on the SECOND LOWEST SETTING, and my hair is swanging, shiny, super soft, and happy.  I've decided to go back to what works FOR ME.


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 6, 2008)

I voted for other.  I only flat iron on special occasions and my hair is very healthy.  Any more then then that I would have major heat damage. My hair is more prone to that.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Oct 13, 2008)

Once a week, if it is only the newgrowth "area' and not the entire length!


----------



## Mars_Reiko (Nov 5, 2008)

Now that I know what a fortnight is.... I can vote. I wash and dc every 2 weeks. Been doing this for almost a year now, and it has worked great.


----------



## texasqt (Nov 5, 2008)

Once a week after a DC and applying a leave in and heat protector serum like Redken's Smooth Glide on wet hair.  I'll airdry and flatiron sometimes using CHI Silk Infusion or Silk Elements heat protector spray on dry hair beforehand but nothing else.


----------



## Tinkerbell19 (Nov 5, 2008)

I flat iron once every 2 wks but I make sure to deep condition, add leave in conditioner and I use aveda to polish.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 5, 2008)

It can be done once a week, but that's pushing it.

Only use one form of heat, don't blowdry AND flatiron. Deep condition like crazy and use a good heat protectant.

To be on the safe side, I say every 2 weeks


----------



## bbdgirl (Nov 5, 2008)

twinkletoes17 said:


> I think it depends on your hair. Some can take it, some can't. I use to flat iron about once or twice a week. I retained no length because my hair was always being manipulated (and this is with air-drying). I also had split ends and thin hair. When I combed my hair, broken pieces would be all over my floor and counters. I flat iron about once a month or once every two months now; I usually wash n go. No split ends, very little breakage, and my hair is thicker


 
these are my sentiments exactly...I now refrain from ironing any more frequently than once a month or once every 6 weeks.  I have noticed that my hair is retaining length better, plain and simple


----------



## Allandra (Nov 5, 2008)

Once a week (of course doing a weekly deep condition helps).


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 5, 2008)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> Once a week, if it is only the newgrowth "area' and not the entire length!




This is what I'm doing with great results!


----------



## KrimsonKween (Nov 5, 2008)

I find it hard becasue my hair is not long enough to be long and not short enough to be short.  i do d/c 3x a week and co-wash 2x and wash 1.  I find it hard because my hair wrapped looks a mess and with my job I must maintain a certain apperance.  I can not put it up because it it is not long enough and my hair just sticks out.  I will be so glad when this in between stage is over. I flat iron about 2x per week on #1 setting. and use a heat protectanct each time.  I do air dry to keep from using so much heat.


----------



## LovingLengths (Nov 5, 2008)

I usually flatiron my hair after I wash it..


----------



## buddhas_mom (Nov 5, 2008)

I am trying my hardest to get it down to once a week. The length and way my hair is cut makes it hard to stay away. I need some ideas.   I have a layered bob. I'm not really trying that hard to get it to grow. I just want it healthy for when I want to grow it back out. How do i keep the flat iron out my hair?


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Nov 5, 2008)

When I was relaxed, I did it maybe once a week. I would wrap my hair every nite and if needed do little touch ups only on the areas needed throughout the week. Now that I've bc'd and went natural, I don't even. I think I caught the heat is bad fever. but it is also hard to try to flat iron my hair- it is so thick and curly!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been really doing good with how often I use my flat iron, if not ounce a  week, maybe ounce a month, it depends on what I decide on how im gone to wear it.


----------



## Chevelure618 (Nov 5, 2008)

It seems my hair LOVES the FHI iron.  I'm not sure whether this is an illusion or not, or as someone said "it may be just flattening the cuticle".  
In the end, is heat just heat no matter what?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 8, 2008)

I would DC every time and use protein once a month if I flat ironed weekly.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Dec 8, 2008)

i said once a fortnight. but you should try to avoid heat if it is not imperative to your daily styling


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 8, 2008)

When I flatiron I only do it once and it lasts me up to 5 days. Within those 5 days I don't allow myself to do it again to smooth my hair down. Before I flatiron I will DC for at least 1 hour. After I wet my hair again once I'm down with the straight style, I will try to DC for at least 2 hours and leave it curly for 2-3 days before it goes up in rollers again.

I honestly think you can do the straight styles 2-3 times a month if you're smart about it and take really good care of your hair.


----------



## dyamonds10 (Dec 8, 2008)

Once a month for me personally. I have to DC n use protective spray and/or serum!!! I also don't let my flat iron get too hot and I only do one pass on each piece!!


----------



## Rina (Dec 9, 2008)

I usually flat iron, once in a three week period. Sometimes two if I am feeling my curly hair.


----------



## NikStarrr (Jul 8, 2010)

Fortnight? haha  But yea, I'd say every 2 weeks.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 8, 2010)

Great thread!!!


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 8, 2010)

I use a tourmaline/ionic/ceramic flat iron from Jilbere and I deep condition well!!!  If my hair should break off, its like 4-10 pieces and that is not every day, it barely breaks off, thats just here or there, normally I have no breakage.... guess my hair is strong, used to it, or just well maintained. Even when I blow dry, I barely get in hair that comes out....


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 8, 2010)

i think my hair could probably handle once a week, but i don't want to wear my hair straight that often. so every two weeks would work fine for me.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 8, 2010)

Once a week and when it's done right, I really dont have to continuously flat iron.


----------



## zamaih (Jul 8, 2010)

Depending on your hair I think once every 2 weeks is fine if you DC and use heat protectant. For me, over manipulating does more harm than heat styling, so I dont really comb my hair in between washes. If I do, it's very gently with a wide tooth comb.


----------



## smitmarv (Jul 8, 2010)

I try to keep it at once every 2 weeks but sometimes I do it once a week.  My hair does best when I use it once every 2 weeks or less and I moisturize everyday.


----------



## keelioness (Jul 8, 2010)

What do u moisturize with ^^^ ?


----------



## havilland (Jul 8, 2010)

i can get away with once a month with regular deep condish.

but i really only do it every 2-3 months.  staying away from the iron has saved my growth retention.


----------



## Ivey14 (Jul 8, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 9, 2010)

Never anymore.  I'm too scuurd.  I used to wash, blowdry and flatiron every day.  And every day I'd look at a sink full of little broken hairs.  In order for me to retain length, I don't think I can use any heat.  My hair is so fine and thin, I really can't believe I have any lefterplexed  Now that I don't use heat, I don't have to wipe up little hairs anymore


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 9, 2010)

I seem to be in the minority but I touch up my edges as needed. With the Georgia heat and humidity that can be two or three times per week. I'll bump my ends if they need it too. I use a heat protectant and a low heat setting to bump my ends. I set it higher for the edges but I only do one pass.


----------



## MiWay (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm transitioning and I flatiron once a week.  Now that I know how to do it properly, I have no breakage.


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 9, 2010)

yup same here...once a week


----------



## lilwomen20010 (Jul 9, 2010)

maybe once a month if that, I alot of wash and gos and buns, I am relaxed...trying to get to MBL fast shooting for Jan 2011 so im staying away from heat.. i tend to get split ends when I flat iron, so by giving up the flat iron my hair has become sooo thick i love it!!!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jul 9, 2010)

*I usually flatiron my hair every 2-4 weeks with a heat protectant and deep conditioning.* *I use heat even less during the summer because I get my hair braided.*


----------



## Newtogrow (Jul 9, 2010)

I flat iron 3-4 times a year, but I think 2x a month is safe. JMO


----------



## toyagurl (Jul 9, 2010)

I flatiron weekly and my hair is just fine.


----------



## þÈÄRL£êK (Jul 9, 2010)

*long term transitioner*

I used to flat iron once a week faithfully. It was for performance purposes, and my hair still grew but whos to say it grew its full potential? I was satisfied with my growth tho! Although Im not sure if it affected my texture. As i now half my head is one texture and the other half another, im talkin right down the center.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jul 10, 2010)

I think my hair could handle once a week. But, I'll only do it once a month while transitioning for length checks (long-term transitioner).


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 10, 2010)

im sure its safe to flat iron once a week....I however wouldnt feel comfortable flatironing more than 1x or 2x a month and thats stretching it...and the temp would have to be around 300-320 degrees, definitely not over 350, and i would rollerset and only flatiron the roots.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 10, 2010)

once a week for me. ♥


----------



## tthreat08 (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't do anything routinely in terms of a style....I tend to do one thing or another in spurts...so with that I can offer this....

I found that for me, I can flatiron once a week with no issues in retention or the health of my hair.  I simply air dry in two braids (applying a heat protectant while wet)...and then flatiron after I use the blow dryer on a cool setting to know out the waves after dry.  I've done this from time to time on a weekly basis with no issue.  

The REAL answer to your question though is it truly depends upon your hair.  Try out a routine and pay attention to see if it works or not.


----------



## BERlin (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't think it's possible at all to safely flat iron my hair, it's really fine up at the top, and easily disturbed.  I only have a twa now, but when it gets longer I'll probably just band or rollerset it.


----------



## 30something (Dec 10, 2010)

-------updated response to original question in a future post


----------



## DarkChyld (Dec 10, 2010)

I blow dry my hair. Then I plait it for the next day and throw it into a natural pony. About a day or two after blow drying, I then flat iron. And wrap or plait for some texture.


----------



## Ms. Martina (Dec 11, 2010)

At least once a week if I want to with touch ups every few days. I used to curl my hair every day in HS and college, and it was healthy. 


I stick to once  a week or every two weeks now with limited touch ups in between if any at all.


----------



## AlliCat (Dec 11, 2010)

Once a week as long as you take the precautions (ie. use heat protectant, DC etc)


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Dec 11, 2010)

i haven't done it since December of 2008, but going forward (because i've learned how to care for my hair) i may treat myself 2xs a year max until i reach MBL and then maybe 4xs a year. I told myself once i reach my length goal i'm not hiding my hair all the time 

i'll add a caveat: I will be doing my hair MYSELFfor the next 2 years . ( i need to SURPASS my hair goal before visiting a stylist).


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 12, 2010)

When i'm on top of my hair game (as I am currently!) I can flat iron bi weekly. I'm lazy though so it works out to bout 1X per month during the fall & winter and NEVER in the spring & summer. 

Generally I will DC, & flat iron my damp hair. I spray each section with Aphogee Green Tea Keratin and smooth all of it with coconut or EVO. It lasts me about 3 days before I NEED to wash again.


----------



## afrikurl (Dec 13, 2010)

I only straighten a few times (2-3) a year when I'm in the mood. I have not perfected my technique and my ends usually feel rough when I use heat.


----------



## tidit (Dec 20, 2010)

Depends on your hair.

I am currently transitioning @ 18 months with ultra fine hair strands, medium density.    When I straighten, I roller set and flatiron only non-relaxed length of hair no more than once a month. With proper precautions of course (heat protectant, deep conditioning etc.)


----------



## keepithealthy (Dec 20, 2010)

I think I could safely flat iron every month. But I usually only flat iron every other month, sometimes less than that if I'm busy.


----------



## helixhoney (Dec 20, 2010)

discodumpling said:


> When i'm on top of my hair game (as I am currently!) I can flat iron bi weekly. I'm lazy though so it works out to bout 1X per month during the fall & winter and NEVER in the spring & summer.
> 
> *Generally I will DC, & flat iron my damp hair.* I spray each section with Aphogee Green Tea Keratin and smooth all of it with coconut or EVO. It lasts me about 3 days before I NEED to wash again.


 
Discodumpling, I'm starting to believe you are my hair twin  I have fine, thin 4a hair too and flat iron on damp hair with my maxiglide. I flat iron once a month, though. When I was blowdrying for flexirod sets, I did so biweekly.

I just started using heat in September and, so far, it's my friend. BSL might happen for me this winter after all.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Dec 21, 2010)

hopeful said:


> What's a fortnight?



Americans being unfamiliar with the word "fortnight" - well, this is news to me. Guess you learn something everyday .

To the OP, I've never really flat-ironed more than once a week, but I'm often protective styling months on end, so I don't flat-iron very often during the year anyway.


----------



## Katherina (Jan 10, 2011)

Flat ironing doesn't really mess with my curl pattern so much as it thins my hair strands. No bueno. I'd say no more than once every three months.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 10, 2011)

I rarely flat iron.  I found I don't have the patience (or the lifestyle) to deal with it.  I think I would probably do it every 3 months for length checks tho.


----------



## Imani (Jan 10, 2011)

I think I'm finally starting to "get" my hair. I'm 4b with fine/med strands. Maybe once a month. Definitely once every other month. 

I was trying to do it weekly when I first transitioned and I could tell my hair was becoming thinner, limp, and dry.  I don't think I'd be able to reach my length goal (APL) using heat that often. 

Basically heat is not my friend. We are just associates. lol


----------



## LushLox (Jan 10, 2011)

I flat ironed my hair bone straight from root to tip in order to do my trim recently. I wouldn't do this often, only a few times a year when I'm relaxing. It's just too much heat for my fine hair on a regular basis.

I think I could safely flat iron the roots weekly on freshly washed and conditioned hair though - but I won't I'll just settle with rollersets.


----------



## stelladata (Jan 10, 2011)

I chose once a fortnight because that's what I do. So basically twice a month. If you wanna go the safer route you can always flat iron once every month.


----------



## klb120475 (Jan 10, 2011)

Imani said:


> Basically heat is not my friend. We are just associates. lol



  


Sent from my HERO200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## bb09 (Jan 11, 2011)

Imani said:


> I think I'm finally starting to "get" my hair. I'm 4b with fine/med strands. Maybe once a month. Definitely once every other month.
> 
> I was trying to do it weekly when I first transitioned and I could tell my hair was becoming thinner, limp, and dry. I don't think I'd be able to reach my length goal (APL) using heat that often.
> 
> Basically heat is not my friend. We are just associates. lol


 Lol!^

Your strands got thinner and dry even with steaming?


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 16, 2011)

isuck at flat ironing my hair =( 

ijust let my granny press my hair with the hot comb.

smdh..


----------



## Nelli04 (Jan 17, 2011)

I can probably do once a month...but I prefer every 2.

I was trying to do every 3-4 months, but I realized that washing my hair every week and the natural hair styling was causing breakage. I noticed that when my hair is flatironed I manipulate it less which results is less breakage. So I plan to flat iron every 2 months and wear the flat iron for 3 weeks (it's Cali, low humidity...my hair doesn't get dirty that quick) and then a braidout for one week. And braid it up for the other month.


----------



## yardgirl (Jan 18, 2011)

Once a week. But that's ONLY after a shampoo and DC and two heat protectants


----------



## Nya33 (Jan 18, 2011)

I voted once every two months, my hair cannot handle excessive direct heat. That is one of the things I found out through my "set back year" last year!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 19, 2011)

I dc,do a ponytail rollerset then flat iron my roots once a month (transitioning). No real probs so far. I gotta start moisturizing my new growth better, but this method seems to work. I keep it bunned up during the week. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Imani (Jan 20, 2011)

bb09 said:


> Lol!^
> 
> Your strands got thinner and dry even with steaming?


 
I miss the mention feature! Just now seeing your question. 

Yes, even with steaming weekly. The ends just felt weak to me.  My strands are already pretty thin, so thats just not a good look. I'm trying to make APL this year and I think had I kept weekly straigtening, I would get stuck around SL or maybe make APL but it would look really thin and not be healthy/lush.


----------



## nysister (Aug 3, 2011)

I really can't apply heat to my hair at all. I'm thinking it braiding it to loosen in, taking them out and than applying very minimal heat sometime this Autumn, but I'm still hesitant. I think tat the answer to your question is dependent on many variables, your hair thickness, porosity, flat iron used, amount of heat used, heat protectant used, how many passes of the iron, etc, etc.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Aug 4, 2011)

I deep condition my hair twice a week and use a good heat protectant. Twice a week.


----------



## HauteHippie (Aug 4, 2011)

I've started using heat every few days in the front of my hair. I will typically blow dry on hot with my comb attachment. I've been flat ironing every 4 or 5 days and watching my ends like a hawk. So far, I don't see any damage... but I am scared.

My hair is mostly 4b, fine strands ( I think), medium density. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm starting to airdry and flat iron once a week...I will keep everyone posted on how it works for my hair.


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 4, 2011)

I stink at flat ironing my hair so I must go to the salon to have it done. That's usually about once every 3-4 months  Other than that, my hair is in a PS or curly.


----------



## bb09 (Aug 19, 2011)

Imani said:


> I miss the mention feature! Just now seeing your question.
> 
> Yes, even with steaming weekly. The ends just felt weak to me. My strands are already pretty thin, so thats just not a good look. I'm trying to make APL this year and I think had I kept weekly straightening, I would get stuck around SL or maybe make APL but it would look really thin and not be healthy/lush.


Imani -Ohh ok, I get you.
& yeah it's good to have the mention feature back!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2011)

foxieroxienyc said:


> When I started on my hair journey I followed the traditional Cathy Howse method of washing/dc-ing 2x a week then airdry/flatiron.  Worked very well for me, my hair was really healthy, and retained length.
> 
> Along the way I've tried many things because I fell under the thought pattern that heat is an evil evil thing...
> 
> ...



Whew! at least I'm not alone in this


----------



## Poranges (Nov 22, 2011)

I am BSL texlaxed with healthy hair (I have the usual splits here and there and a little breakage but nothing major). 

I wash and DC overnight ONCE a week then flat iron on about 300F. I use CHI Silk Infusion as my heat protectant and I use the HANA Elite Flat Iron. My hair is fine. I think it's your tools and method.


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Nov 23, 2011)

I flat iron every 12 weeks!


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Nov 24, 2011)

I can get away with once a month, but I usually don't even want to wear my hair straight that often.  I usually go 3-4 months in b/w.


----------



## Meadow (Nov 24, 2011)

I flatiron once a week and only on freshly shampooed hair. My hair responds well to heat. Rollersets make my hair look dry and leaves my ends brittle. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## chebaby (Nov 24, 2011)

chebaby said:


> i can do it once a week as long as i deep condition my hair like im supposed to.


 i had to look at the date on this bs. i cant believe i wrote this. first of all i was relaxed at this time so i wouldnt know heat damage if it slapped me in the face.
while transitioning i was flat ironing once a week and i transitioned for 11 months. when i went to big chop my hair was so heat damaged that the hair in the front looked like it was growing out of my scalp bone straight. so yea, i cannot safely flat iron once a week. 
i was using protein every week and two heat protectants and it took 4-6 months after i big chopped for me to even see a wave in the bang section.


----------



## naturallygoldie (Nov 25, 2011)

just as long as the heat isn't in excess, the hair is freshly washed and deep conditioned, and you're working with a quality flatiron, no more than once a week should be fine.


----------



## Lyric (Nov 25, 2011)

I can do it once a week but thank goodness im too lazy to flatiron and that will help keep my hair healthy.... guess laziness is good for somethin *shrug*


----------



## tashastangles (Nov 26, 2011)

I flat iron once every three mnths. I like to see my length but then I always miss my curls.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 10, 2012)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Americans being unfamiliar with the word "fortnight" - well, this is news to me. Guess you learn something everyday .
> 
> To the OP, I've never really flat-ironed more than once a week, but I'm often protective styling months on end, so I don't flat-iron very often during the year anyway.


 
Not *all* Americans @CherryCherryBoomBoom

I was actually kinda surprised people didnt know what it meant. Never considered it a particularly exotic term.

I flatiron 3-5 times a year.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jan 31, 2012)

I flat iron my entrie head once a week, I use heat protection and I only flat iron my New Growth. I only do one pass over the rest of the hair.


----------



## Raspberry (Jan 31, 2012)

This thread is very informative 

For those of you who air dry before you flat iron, what's your preferred method of air drying to prepare?


----------



## 30something (Jan 31, 2012)

I been pretty much been using heat on my natural hair before I even BC'ed to help my transition. My relaxed hair could never handle the heat but now that I been straightening for over a year with my hair I'm pretty sure I can keep it healthy using it every week. So far since Nov of 2010 I at least straighten my hair twice a month with a blow drier and a flat iron. Never had an issue, breakage problem, set back or split ends all over splitting in 50 different direction.

So far so good


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 1, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> This thread is very informative
> 
> For those of you who air dry before you flat iron, what's your preferred method of air drying to prepare?



I just flat ironed after months of rollersets. I was too lazy to set my hair last night. Anyway, what I'd normally do to prep for flat ironing is apply my leave ins and then wrap with an Aquis towel for a few minutes and then just let it air dry loose, might take 40 minutes or so, my hair is quite porous.
I let it get to probably like 96 % dry lol, then I iron. Ironing on 100% dry hair leaves me with parched hair...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 1, 2012)

charmtreese said:


> I'm starting to airdry and flat iron once a week...I will keep everyone posted on how it works for my hair.



 I did this for years and I could never maintain my length nicely because of my ends. Yes, my hair got quite long but I'd have to trim it every few months because the heat damage was so severe resulting in ridiculously thin ends. I'm still repairing my hair, I've stopped the flat ironing and began rollersetting and my hair is noticeably healthier. I still iron my roots weekly though but the roots aren't so damaged since they're new. 
I can lie to myself all I want lol but weekly ironing is just extremely damaging. If you keep your iron at a lower heat I suppose it could be less harmful.
Also thought I'd mention that I do more than one pass of the iron because I like my hair very silky. I'm sure that's super damaging as well as the high heat.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 1, 2012)

i flat ironed my hair once since big chop, and regretted it big time. I realised my hair is to weak/fine to resist heat. to the extent that I wash my hair separately. im looking for non heat related methods/products that can straighten my hair, i found one products but its to expensive and i cant maintain buying it every week, wrapping is another thing i want to learn when my hair gets a bit longer


----------



## Missi (Feb 1, 2012)

its by chance i'm too lazy to straighten my hair during this transition that I flat iron every 6 weeks. I do the whole shabang though - wash, rollerset, round brush - blowdryer, and flat iron - pin curl.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 3, 2012)

Allandra said:


> Once a week (of course doing a weekly deep condition helps).



The above response was during my transition.  I get my hair flat ironed once a month, and sometimes I skip a month.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Apr 3, 2012)

Allandra so how long did your hair get during the transition before you cut it off? Or I guess a better way to word it is how long was your hair post BC?


----------



## Allandra (Apr 3, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:


> @Allandra so how long did your hair get during the transition before you cut it off? Or I guess a better way to word it is how long was your hair post BC?


cutiepiesensei

waist length


----------



## mochalocks (Apr 4, 2012)

Once a month for me.    But i Wash, condition press, and flat iron one time    And between I'll roller set my hair.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Apr 4, 2012)

Since I'm transitioning to natural hair and terrified about losing my curls, I went about 6 months before I flat ironed my hair. When I flat ironed it after 6 months about 2 weeks ago, I had tremendous growth! I was surprised at how fast my hair grew without the use of heat. I probably won't wait that long next time tho. I am going to try to only flat iron once every 2-3 months or so.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well I think it depends on the individual. Some of us have thick hair, some of us have thin hair. Some of us use heat on 460, some of us use it at 280. It really depends on your particular hair. Thick hair isn't a guarantee that you aren't going to get damage or splits. For me personally I only flat iron my hair 1x every 2 or 3 months and I will probably stretch that out to 1x every 6 mths if that when I'm fully natural. I'm starting to really like wavy/curly hair.


----------



## doll-baby (Aug 8, 2012)

I have no idea ...

When I was natural I flat ironed my hair once a month and got all types of heat damage and split ends.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 9, 2012)

doll-baby said:


> I have no idea ...
> 
> When I was natural I flat ironed my hair once a month and got all types of heat damage and split ends.



well crap that sucks!  what type of heat protectant did you use if you remember?


----------



## LovinCurls (Aug 9, 2012)

My hair doesn't like heat one bit. I straighten it once year, I haven't straightened my hair in almost 2years now but I'm planning to do it soon.


----------



## Danewshe (Aug 9, 2012)

I have only flat ironed my hair about 6 times since going natual 2 years ago but my hair is riddled with heat damage . First time I went natural, I straightened every two weeks for years, never used any heat-protectant, yet I never suffered any HD until the very last time I did it.  I don't understand how this is possible.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 9, 2012)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> Once a week, if it is only the newgrowth "area' and not the entire length!




This is what I'm doing now. Rollersetting weekly and doing one pass (@ 315degrees) on my newgrowth only. No flat iron touch ups during the week, no blowdryers or curling irons, and I never flat iron my length or ends.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have thick but fine hair strands. There is no way I can use heat weekly and not suffer damage. I flat iron at most 1x every 2 mths and sometimes I don't flat iron my entire 3-5 mth relaxer stretch.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 25, 2012)

I voted for once every 3-4 months.  My hair thrives with very little heat.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Aug 26, 2012)

Judging from my natural hair then once a week. My hair can take it. I would flat iron at 350 and sometimes 380 and my roots would still revert. Majority of the time I did not use heat protectant. 

My relaxed hair was a different story though.


----------



## LisaMar (Aug 26, 2012)

Usually, I use heat once every 6 months.  I have a weave and find that I must use heat once a week on my leave out to help blend it and I am not happy about this even though I love the weave.


----------



## JazziLady! (Aug 26, 2012)

LisaMar said:
			
		

> Usually, I use heat once every 6 months.  I have a weave and find that I must use heat once a week on my leave out to help blend it and I am not happy about this even though I love the weave.



I like kinky straight weave for myself.  Prevents the need for constant heat to blend.


----------



## deedoswell (Aug 26, 2012)

my whole head once a month.  My edges once every two weeks, with heat protectant and only the roots.  (I'm natural)


----------



## Angelinhell (Aug 26, 2012)

Well, with all I know about taking care of my hair now, once a week. I used to flatiron five days a week before my hhj and my hair was still thick(I'm not gonna say healthy).


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bluetopia said:
			
		

> Not all Americans @CherryCherryBoomBoom
> 
> I was actually kinda surprised people didnt know what it meant. Never considered it a particularly exotic term.
> 
> I flatiron 3-5 times a year.



I'm American and knew what it meant. It may have more to do with age than place of birth.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 27, 2012)

Spongebob said:
			
		

> i flat ironed my hair once since big chop, and regretted it big time. I realised my hair is to weak/fine to resist heat. to the extent that I wash my hair separately. im looking for non heat related methods/products that can straighten my hair, i found one products but its to expensive and i cant maintain buying it every week, wrapping is another thing i want to learn when my hair gets a bit longer



What product? Please share ;D


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 17, 2012)

I flatiron my hair in a wrap every 2 weeks

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Misseyl (Sep 17, 2012)

I use to do it once a week but I've been roller setting more now because of the damage heat can do to your hair.  Maybe, more importantly, since I've removed my braids, I want to retain the length, so I roller set.  I'm trying to find a style that I'm comfortable with and a routine that easy to follow.


----------



## RODI (Sep 17, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> I flatiron my hair in a wrap every 2 weeks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


 
What do you mean "in a wrap"? How is that done?


----------



## yorkpatties (Sep 22, 2012)

On my relaxed hair? I never knew, I just got it done weekly at the salon. It only got a little past my shoulders, and sometimes as short as chin length. I had no control over it, because I didn't control it's care. 

I rarely flat iron my natural hair now. I recall as a teen I wanted to stop relaxing and had my mother press my hair weekly instead. Weekly without fail she'd press my hair, and while it was thicker than  my relaxed hair, it never got past my shoulders. I have different care techniques and much better tools now of course, but I still wouldn't use heat weekly. Maybe at most once or twice per month.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 28, 2012)

When I did flatiron, i did it every two weeks because that's how often I use to wash my hair as well


----------



## Saga (Jan 21, 2013)

My hair is really resistant to heat, despite the strands themselves being so fine. It takes a lot to get it straight and once it gets straight it reverts quickly. I think I can get away with once a month but I don't want to cause I'm pretty sure time would take it's toll and make my hair less dense.


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 21, 2013)

six times a year


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jan 22, 2013)

I had my hair flat ironed this past Christmas for the first time in 8 months and I think I have heat damage.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 22, 2013)

Once every two weeks.


----------



## Napp (Jan 22, 2013)

1-2 times a month


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 22, 2013)

i can use heat several times a month.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Twice a year. My hair hates heat.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2014)

I voted once a month, but my thick strands can handle every 2 weeks


----------



## nnmiles (Jan 15, 2014)

Unfornately I can never flat iron my hair.  I am too scared that I will damage my precious curls.  I used to flat iron my natural hair every two weeks.  My curls were ruined.  As a result I bc'd last year.  Now I'm protecting every strand of my beautiful curls.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 15, 2014)

I would say every 2 weeks but personally I would never do it more than once a month.


----------



## Jasmataz (Jan 15, 2014)

Every 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Jan 15, 2014)

I used to be a weekly, but I started to see how limp, dull and dry my hair was. So now once a month at the most. My hair is doing A-ok with deep conditioning every week. I like to take breaks (e.g. braids, wigs and phony ponies) to give my head 1-3 month heat break.


----------



## BonBon (Apr 15, 2014)

ellebelle88 said:


> I had my hair flat ironed this past Christmas for the first time in 8 months and I think I have heat damage.



 Hope your hair is OK.

 What temp did they use?


----------



## twolala (Apr 16, 2014)

Once a month with a heat protectant


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 21, 2014)

Danewshe said:


> I have only flat ironed my hair about 6 times since going natual 2 years ago but my hair is riddled with heat damage . First time I went natural, I straightened every two weeks for years, never used any heat-protectant, yet I never suffered any HD until the very last time I did it.  I don't understand how this is possible.


Danewshe, Did you ever figure this out?


----------



## Britt (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm hoping for once a month once I wear my natural hair out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Apr 21, 2014)

I used to flat iron my hair every 2 weeks before I started getting senegalese twists.  Now I flat iron every ~2 months to give my hair a break and for maintenance.  My hair retained length when I flat ironed, I actually think I can retain better when my hair is straight.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Apr 21, 2014)

Since my new growth is coming in, I've been flat ironing every week , every time I wash . Usually i would do braid outs or twist outs or sew-ins but lately I've just wanted lazy hair


----------



## naija24 (Apr 21, 2014)

When I went to the salon I actually never flat ironed my hair. I'd just blow out the roots.

When I do my own hair, probably 1x a month if that. Depends how much new growth I have. I can go about 6-8 weeks no heat after a fresh relaxer


----------



## golden_goddess (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd say once a week, but I think it has a lot to do with products and technique. You have to find good conditioners (deep & leave in) and you have to use heat protectants. You also have to be careful not to use too much heat for your hair type. Which is why a flat iron with adjustable temperature settings is VERY important. I also prefer blow dryers that have a cool setting.


----------



## levette (Apr 23, 2014)

maybe once a month but i think for myself i would like to cut down to maybe once every other month.  no more than 6 times a year for me


----------



## CrissieD (Aug 2, 2014)

I've come to realize I can only flat iron like 2x a year. Even then I will probably still get heat damage


----------



## juliansmom (Aug 2, 2014)

Once or twice a month.


----------



## Fauxshim (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm not sure honestly, I would think it depends on your hair as well as the amount and temperature of heat you're using. I can personally use 450 degrees without heat damage and split ends while others can't go above 350. I only straighten before a trim so that's only a few times a year.


----------



## Dove56 (Aug 4, 2014)

My hair is super strong but hates flatirons. I can; however,  use my Instyler weekly with no heat damage to my curls,  dryness or dullness.  My hair has really thrived with my Instyler! As of this past weekend I am back to rollersetting. I will rollerset then do a silk wrap the rest of the year.


----------



## shtow (Aug 5, 2014)

Dove56 said:


> My hair is super strong but hates flatirons. I can; however,  use my Instyler weekly with no heat damage to my curls,  dryness or dullness.  My hair has really thrived with my Instyler! As of this past weekend I am back to rollersetting. I will rollerset then do a silk wrap the rest of the year.



Does the Instyler get the roots straight?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Aug 5, 2014)

I could probably do it once every 2-3 months, but right now I only flat-iron for my length check.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 17, 2014)

I could probably do 2 times a month but I would have to be on point with my protein/moisture/ceramides and deep conditioning.


----------



## Fine 4s (Aug 18, 2014)

Once a year.


----------



## brebre928 (Aug 21, 2014)

I do it once a week


----------



## Dove56 (Aug 21, 2014)

shtow said:


> Does the Instyler get the roots straight?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



shtow

Yes. What I do is use the barrel to smooth my roots.


----------



## missbugg21 (Mar 18, 2015)

I voted once every 3-4 months because that is currently how often I flat iron my hair.  I could probably do it more often (1-2 times a month) if I wanted to (but I don't) because of the preventive measures I take to avoid heat damage.


----------



## Holla (Mar 18, 2015)

It only takes one time to get heat damage - doesn't matter if that one time is once every 5 years or every 5 days.  If you improperly flat iron your hair, you could damage it just that one time.  That said, you could flatiron your hair more frequently and not damage it.


----------



## twolala (Mar 26, 2015)

I get my hair flat ironed once a month..I could probably do twice a month for a root touch up.


----------



## A.Marie (Mar 27, 2015)

I flat iron 2-3 times a month.


----------



## greenmetro99 (Mar 27, 2015)

I've ironed my hair every 2 weeks my entire life with minimal damage.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 27, 2015)

I always wonder does the damage from flat ironing come from what you do in between the times you flat iron or the actual flat ironing itself. 

Example: I moisturize and seal less when my hair is straight.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Mar 27, 2015)

Dove56 said:


> My hair is super strong but hates flatirons. I can; however,  use my Instyler weekly with no heat damage to my curls,  dryness or dullness.  My hair has really thrived with my Instyler! As of this past weekend I am back to rollersetting. I will rollerset then do a silk wrap the rest of the year.



Dove56 Do you still use the Instyler? I've been checking it out for a while, but many reviewers said they ended up with mid-shaft splits  and split ends. Have you experienced negative effects?


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Mar 27, 2015)

I normally flat iron every 2 wks. I could do it every week as long as I deep condition. Your moisture/ protein balance must be on point.


----------

